# April 2014 Cruze recall right front half shaft.



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Had my 2013 Cruze LS Automatic (no turbo) in for an oil change today, and service rep said there was a notice to inspect the right front half shaft due to possible fracture per bulletin April 2014.
No fracture was reported, but because "there was an indication of green paint" on the shaft, I was advised to have it replaced (under warranty).
I know better safe than sorry, but I am cautious about someone tearing down a critical part of my vehicle.
Anyone care to elaborate on the reps report of an indication of green paint on the shaft as a method to identify possible future fracture?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to know they are looking for any of those bad half shafts even on a LS Model .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Betterfixit said:


> Had my 2013 Cruze LS Automatic (no turbo) in for an oil change today, and service rep said there was a notice to inspect the right front half shaft due to possible fracture per bulletin April 2014.
> No fracture was reported, but because "there was an indication of green paint" on the shaft, I was advised to have it replaced (under warranty).
> I know better safe than sorry, but I am cautious about someone tearing down a critical part of my vehicle.
> Anyone care to elaborate on the reps report of an indication of green paint on the shaft as a method to identify possible future fracture?


You should be fine, they did this before plenty of times with the 1.4 manual Cruze to be proficient enough to work on your car. I may get bored and crawl under to see if this replacement axle from the last recall has green paint.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Betterfixit said:


> I just called Chevy Service Manager. Unsure if Chev serice rep said green paint or lack of green paint was the method of determining possible future fracture.
> Service Manger said they used vin of my LS for determination. Says it determines that I have a turbo. I don't. Vin 1G1*PA*5SG4D7293832. Confused!


I know I got hit with the 2nd axle recall, I called and verified as well. That's strange they have you listed as turbo, Vin says Cruze LS Auto.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice you looked his VIN up good I am not giving mine out .


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Maybe they're going to change all of those Cruze LS shafts as they come in, instead of properly recalling the Cruze LS as the Cruze Turbo's have been recalled.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe !


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just visited the local Chevy dealer to get my Cruze 1.4 inspected due to the recall. According to the service manager, there is a code or stamp that is being looked for on the axle half shafts. I was told after the inspection that mine was good and didn't need a warranty recall done. I hung out at the service desk for a good while and heard quite a few calls being answered. Mostly about the ignition switches for the Colbalts. I felt sorry for the service department as they were absolutely bombarded today. They all seemed stressed out and tired of dealing with recall senarios.


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Part wasn't available, had to order. Inventory issues may limit proper recall?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No these new ones have to be Manufactured first and then on time shipped to the GM plant and also to the dealers .


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

I have the 1.8


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I had mine replaced Saturday. They ordered it on Saturday, the 22nd of March and it arrived this past Friday, the 4th.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Betterfixit said:


> I have the 1.8


That's Nice , better safe than driving down the road and feeling sorry that you did not get the fix performed .


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

The part is back ordered according to to the service mgr I spoke to this morning. Perhaps supply halted the initial recall from happening sooner??


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

According to GM's service document #14079A for the recall, there's two steps to identifying the faulty half-shafts: Step #1) Look on the right side (passenger side) half-shaft near the wheel. Look for a machined groove where the shaft narrows down before the CV boot. If the groove is present, no further action is necessary. If there is no groove, proceed to step #2. Step #2) Look at the same half-shaft near where it attaches to the transmission. If there is a green stripe or a green painted dot around the half-shaft, no further action is required. If there is no stripe or a blue stripe, replace the half-shaft.

Of course, please have your dealer confirm this.

According to these steps, I have a faulty half-shaft on mine. Going in to the dealer tomorrow morning.


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Just took mine in yesterday for the recall. They have to order the part, too. Sent me home with the car as they didn't know when it would be in. They did fix the squeaky clutch pedal though.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

So are they sending out notices or are most of you just stopping by the dealership? I've had a slight vibration in mine since day 1, but the dealer has not detected it when they drive it.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

ctrider said:


> So are they sending out notices or are most of you just stopping by the dealership? I've had a slight vibration in mine since day 1, but the dealer has not detected it when they drive it.


I haven't received anything in the mail yet, but it's still a little soon for all those letters from GM to get out.  I called my dealer since I wanted to ask about bringing in my Acadia for the airbag recall and my daughter's G5 for the ignition switch recall (wanted to see if they had parts available for those, but they didn't). While on the phone I had them look up my Cruze in GMVIS to see if the half-shaft recall applied to it and it did, so I brought it in for them to inspect for the faulty half-shaft.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ctrider said:


> So are they sending out notices or are most of you just stopping by the dealership? I've had a slight vibration in mine since day 1, but the dealer has not detected it when they drive it.



Letters are being sent out by pony express so don't expect it for a while. I found out here, in the media, friends who saw the same media, calling dealer service and now OnStar notification about the recall. I was also told it was going to be a long wait for this 2nd axle to come in. It took a week last time I just hope I don't lose my shaft in the middle of nowhere waiting for it. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## wilee (May 17, 2012)

Took 2013 LS in for oil change and found it was up for the replacement. They wouldn't let me leave with it and gave a rental car. It has been a week and word from service is that the part is back ordered.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I took delivery of a new LT on Monday and they had performed the half shaft recall the week prior to delivery.. Good to see them being proactive in the issue.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

wilee said:


> Took 2013 LS in for oil change and found it was up for the replacement. They wouldn't let me leave with it and gave a rental car. It has been a week and word from service is that the part is back ordered.


Your car may have been in bad shape. A few people have snapped their axles and didn't modify their engine. Did they at least accidentally get you a LT or give you another LS? I would love for them to hold mine as I am almost into the 36k miles bumper to bumper from all the driving I do.


----------



## Leprechaun93 (Apr 7, 2014)

Signed the paper work on a lease for a cruze on 4/3. Word then was that it would be one or two weeks and that the part was back ordered. Haven't heard a peep since, nor can i find much info online either.


----------



## MAJOR_SPANKY (Jan 17, 2014)

Took my 2014 1LT RS 1.4L in for service and before they had a chance to mention the recall I asked them to look. Mine has to be changed, still driving it tho. Not really worried about it, but this was last Wednesday and I haven't been called to bring it in so I'm assuming its on B.O..

I am curious about what you dislike with the Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

I just wanted to pop in for a reminder. I am truly sorry if you are included in the recall. If you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reach out to us via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

How do we know if we are part of the recall? I just got a 2014 ltz rs turbo last saturday with no mention of it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

elykoj said:


> How do we know if we are part of the recall? I just got a 2014 ltz rs turbo last saturday with no mention of it


If your car was delivered to you it either didn't have the bad half-shaft or it was replaced. Once a recall is issued dealerships are not allowed by law to deliver a vehicle until the recall is completed.


----------



## wilee (May 17, 2012)

They gave a Chevy Impala for the rental. Is an ok rental I suppose. No word in last few days. I will call Monday to see if they have anything new.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

wilee said:


> They gave a Chevy Impala for the rental. Is an ok rental I suppose. No word in last few days. I will call Monday to see if they have anything new.


Hello Wilee, 

I will look forward to your update on Monday. If you need any assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out to me. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care 



elykoj said:


> How do we know if we are part of the recall? I just got a 2014 ltz rs turbo last saturday with no mention of it


Hello Elykoj, 

Congratulations on the new purchase. I can certainly look into this further for you. Please private message me your VIN. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Here's a couple of pictures of the half shaft inspection/identification information:

Step 1) This picture shows the right side (passenger side) half shaft. Service techs will look at the wheel side of the shaft (Indicated by the #1) where the shaft narrows down. If machined grooves are present (Picture A), the half shaft is OK and no further action is necessary. If no grooves are present (Picture B), then proceed to the next step.









Step 2) Looking at the transmission side of the half shaft (Indicated by the #2), look for a green painted dot or stripe. If a green painted stripe (#3), green dot (#5), or green dot and strip (#6) is present, the half shaft is OK and no further action is necessary. If nothing is present (#4) or if a blue stripe, dot, or stripe and dot are present, replace the half shaft.









Please have your dealer check this out (i.e. don't rely 100% on this post) to be sure.


----------



## wilee (May 17, 2012)

Monday update is basically waiting on the parts. They dont have any idea when it will be in. Said waiting on 10+ others. Its now going on 2 weeks. UG


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

wilee said:


> Monday update is basically waiting on the parts. They dont have any idea when it will be in. Said waiting on 10+ others. Its now going on 2 weeks. UG


I just dropped by my dealer to pick up some touch-up paint. They haven't received a single, replacement half shaft yet either and my car was checked out two weeks ago too.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey wilee and GeoHawk,

I sincerely apologize for any frustrations this may have caused. Please feel free to send us a private message with any questions or concerns you may have. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I took mine in for the first oil change last week and looks like I'll be setting up another appointment. I was part of the recall as well.


----------



## Shamtherock (Apr 28, 2014)

I bought a 2014 Cruze Eco on 2/15/14. I brought it in for the front right axle half shaft on 4/10/14 and haven't seen or heard about it since. When I call the dealer they tell me they have several on the lot waiting for parts, that there's a national back order on the parts, and that there's no ETA for the parts or the repair. 

They gave me a 2014 Impala LS, which, although it drives well, is much worse on fuel economy, even with the little 2.5L engine in it, and is therefore costing me more and more money with every day I have to drive it. I drive hundreds of miles every week just going to and from work, let alone personal travel and miles incurred during work, which is why I chose the Cruze Eco to begin with. GM is in a difficult position, I understand, but the lack of communication and knowledge at the service level in my case is disappointing.


----------



## wilee (May 17, 2012)

Checked on my 2013 Cruze today. Still no parts or idea of when they will be in. It will be 3 weeks tomorrow it has been sitting there. Service person said he had 6 others himself with same situation. Called another Chevy dealer to confirm and they said same thing that they cannot get the parts in. :question:


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

They told me they were on national back order. I was lucky enough to order mine a couple weeks before the fiasco started.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Purchased the last week of February 2014. My 1.4 LT is part of the recall. Left it a the dealer last week and drove home in a Ford Fiesta. A little rough around the edges! I want my baby Cruze back. I went for a visit this morning and drove it around the parking lots for a while.... sigh


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I drove my Cruze until the part came in...


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Talked to the dealership this morning and they said they've been backordered for a month so far.


----------



## wilee (May 17, 2012)

Called dealership this morning. Still no word and no idea on the part. The car has been sitting there for over a month and no idea on anything. This is becoming super annoying


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Brought mine in on Saturday and it was defective but no signs of imminent failure. Part is on order and Ill bring it back for the install when it arrives


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread moved to Service Issues.


----------



## Shamtherock (Apr 28, 2014)

Thought I'd throw my story out there too. Brought my 2014 Cruze Eco, purchased 2/15/14, to the dealer on 4/10/14, second one in for the recall, they've had three axle half shafts come in for the 75 cars sitting on their lot, but not the one for mine, supposedly because they're stamping specific VINs on them.


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Bought my 2014 the day of the recall, had it three days then was told i couldnt drive it, going on two months of my car sitting at the lot. Gm paying for a rental but extremely annoying.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Soopah_Troopah,

I'm very sorry to hear of this and I can understand your frustrations. Please let us know if you have any questions regarding the recall on your vehicle. We can be reached via private message if needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you who are in rentals and/or loaners there is a simple reason for this. GM has given their dealerships specific guidelines as to when to hold the car. This is to cover both GM from both civil and NHTSA liability. I definitely agree that it sucks to be in this position, especially if your Cruze is an ECO MT or CDT and you're put in a car that gets half the fuel economy.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do the ctd's have this problem as well???

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man - good question. Since their transmission is heavier duty the CDTs may not be included.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope not

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

money_man said:


> Do the ctd's have this problem as well???
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The campaign lists only Cruzes with the 1.4L motor. The CTD is not included. I got a call from my dealership yesterday that they received the replacement half shafts and got an appointment set up for later in the week. I already had an appt for this morning for new tires on the Acadia and when I showed up they told me "Never Mind" on the Cruze. The "replacement" half shaft was also faulty. :blink:



*#14079C: Product Safety - Front Axle Right Half Shaft Fracture - (May 9, 2014)*

Subject:14079C – Front Axle Right Half Shaft Fracture



Models:2013-2014 Chevrolet Cruze Equipped with 1.4L Turbo Engine (LUV)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Good. That makes me very happy


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Just got my brand new cruze back from the dealer after sitting for two months, and holy crap do they goop on the grease when they install the new axel. I kept smelling something burning so i got a flashlight and looked under the hood, the exhaust and steering were covered in a light green grease, the exhaust was burning it off causing the smell.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I accidently ran over a deer carcass last year in the dead of night with our P5 and it took weeks to get rid of the smell, even with a couple of under body washes. There was deer detris on every thing that could snag hair or flesh. I'd take burning grease over BBQ deer any time. It is too bad the hammer mechanics at the dealership were so sloppy.


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Well apparently theres abit more grease coming off than should be, talked to the dealer about it, they said to stop driving it but no one would be at the dealer to give me something to drive till tuesday as this weekend is a holiday. Im wondering how hard itd be to exchange cars...


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw the pics in the other thread.. good grief!!


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

I am the author of this original post. I was told April 7, 2014 that I needed a new half shaft as part of the recall. NOW, nearly 2 MONTHS later.....still waiting for back ordered part???? COME ON!!!!!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Betterfixit said:


> I am the author of this original post. I was told April 7, 2014 that I needed a new half shaft as part of the recall. NOW, nearly 2 MONTHS later.....still waiting for back ordered part???? COME ON!!!!!


 We all feel this way, and it is not right. Perhaps there will be compensation for loss of use down the road. I RUE, (keep in mind I've never used that word before) the day I bought a Chevrolet!:respect:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well to be honest with you Eddy we Rue the day you chose to get a Cruzen And joined us . You should have purchased a bu.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

According to a Chevy Customer Care representative here in another thread, the halfshafts are single sourced from a company in MI. That puts a burden on the supply issue as this company not only has to supply the assembly plant with their needs, but it also has to somehow increase quality production to meet the recall needs. 

It's is readily apparent that QC of the halfshafts has been short in the past, hence the recall. Now with increased QC requirements, production numbers are bound to be adversely impacted. Here's a side note to this scenario. The halfshaft manufacturer has manufacturing plants in India, South Korea, and several in China. I'm left wondering if the raw part casting is done overseas and those parts are shipped here for final machining and assembly into the halfshaft assemblies. 

I have a relative that works in R&D for a Tier1 supplier of pickup truck halfshafts and drivetrains and they have had huge issues with castings/forgings from Indian suppliers that don't conform to specifications. Parts were so bad, the raw castings were diverted from the finishing plant to R&D for QC inspection, prior to being sent to manufacturing. Results: 50% of the shipments were outside of specs. If this is the manufacturing process for the Cruze halfshafts, It's of little wonder that it's taking so long to fill the supply chain for the recalled cars. This is not a new process. The woodworking tool industry moved iron casting functions from the U.S. to China many years ago and the rejection rate was so bad, the wait time for something like a table saw stretched out to months. I'm afraid that patience is the watchword for this issue.

Added Thought: They sold 9,338 more Cruzen in May than in April (40.5%). They build to order, so anyone want to guess where any increased halfshaft production from that single source manufacturer went? I'm betting that very few went to the dealer shops for recall work.


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

OVER 2.5 months waiting for the replacement part now. wtf gm?


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

2+ months for me. I feel your pain.... Good thing my rental is a red hot 2014 cruze that kicks *** or I'd be really upset.


----------

